# Scottish Cockapoos



## Hayleigh128 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking to get a cockapoo puppy sometime in December, and am a bit worried about the weather for travelling! I am very willing to travel to get my wee one, but wondered if there are any breeder closer to home (I'm in Aberdeen). I have noticed there are many breeders in Lincolnshire, which is around 8 hours one way from me.

Any advice would be much appreciated, thanks in advance. I'm a new user this evening and have already found this forum so helpful.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm sure you will get other replies soon, many a happy owner of an Anzil cockapoo on here (me included), Anthony is the breeder and he is just outside liverpool, I know there is a another very good breeder closer to you but I don't have her details, I expect others know who I mean and can pass them on to you.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

A friend of mine is getting a pup from Scottish Cockapoos, based near Dumbarton. The pups are due to be born soon. There is also a breeder near Dundee, Glendream Cockapoos. Both do all the health tests.

We got Bailey from Anzil in Liverpool and I would certainly recommend Anthony and although we travelled to get her in the summer it was certainly worth it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I got Fergus from Mandy Mcirvine in Banff just outside Aberdeen. All her dogs are first and foremost her pets, they live in her home the pups are whelped and raised in her lounge, they're her forever pets and not rehomed when they're too old, infact not all of her dogs have had litters. They're all PRA clear. You get loads and loads of pictures, communication and support. I travelled up from Yorkshire and know of a few people who have travelled up. We went to visit this summer and Fergus definitely recognised his mummy it was lovely. You can search for her in the members list at the top of the page 'MandyM' which I think allows you to email her or check out her Facebook page Her contact details maybe listed in Breeders online, under Cockapoo breeders Aberdeen. I've got three poos and certainly the best breeder I've ever come across x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Karen, I guessed you would be along, I knew Mandy was up there but wasn't sure quite where.


----------



## Hayleigh128 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi all, many thanks for your replies. I found Mandy on breeders online and have sent her an email now to enquire. And also Glendreams and Scottish Cockapoos. And Anzil too! Thanks for pointing me to breeders online, lots of contacts on there. 
It's so good to get advice from people who love their pooches. I have been reading some terrible stories about bad breeding so it's always great to get some recommendations.


----------

